# DIY: MKIV Jetta Headlight Turn Signal Strobes



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

*Final Product:*





*What you will need:*
1. Set of LED headlight strobes with controller
(mine is the brand "Pilot" purchased from autozone)
2. Soldering iron and solder
3. Electrical tape or shrink tubing
4. Hot glue
5. Some time and boredom

Note: All the pictures are from my drivers side headlight.


*Procedure:*
Remove the headlights (there are plenty of DIY's on how to do so)
Don't be lazy (it takes 10 min to remove your headlights)









*Start heating up your soldering iron and the hot glue gun.*

Remove rear caps and rubber vent cover









You'll want to make the vent hole slightly larger in order to push the wire through. I used the end of a scissors blade to poke through and wiggled back and forth. You can use anything to do this. Don't make it too wide the design is made to keep moisture out of the headlight housing.

At this point you will probably have to cut the bulb off of the wire unless it's already separated. This will allow you to run the wire through the vent in the housing. Don't cut the wire too short that goes to the bulb (if it's already attached). You will want the slack when you join the two together again.

*Run the wire through the rubber vent cover FIRST before putting it through the vent hole.*



















Now run the wire inside the housing toward the turn signal bulb. Give yourself plenty of slack and pull the extra wire out of the hole where the turn signal cover once was. 

Turn the turn signal bulb housing to the left and pull out to remove it. You will now insert the wire through the turn signal bulb housing, solder the bulb back into place and pull the bulb down tight against the housing. You will also want to hot glue it into place as shown.



















Now hot glue the wire into place inside the headlight housing. Make sure it stays away from the headlight bulb area to ensure it doesn't get toasted. Try to run it around the outermost parts of the inside of the headlight housing like shown.



















Now pull the slack out of the vent hole and put the rubber cap back into place.
Replace the housing caps and reinstall the headlights.

You can now run the wires to the inside of the cabin. Best way to do so is via a small rubber plug in the firewall which gives access to behind the drivers side dash.

Find a good location for the controller and use some 3M double sided adhesive or some screws to attach it.

Connect your wires and your done. If your strobes don't light don't worry you most likely have the positive and negative ends switched. Reverse the connection and try again.

Note: This is my first DIY, if anything can be improved please let me know! :thumbup:

My next DIY may be how to modify your non foglight housings to use Hella foglights considering everything is already there to attach them.


----------

